# Attention all hunting internet trolls/scouters!!!!



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

please leave your untrained housepets at home on the opener!!!! oh and show up to the marsh at least an hour before, I know it sucks havin to be up that early but try not to mess up too many people by being a lazy tard!!!! I have been fortunate the last couple openers not having anyone near me but I've had my share of frustration in the past,,, I know its the opener and it's to be expected but maybe a few people will pull their head out and act like a real waterfowl hunter!!!!


----------



## Kdub (Sep 6, 2010)

I know its the opener and it's to be expected but maybe a few people will pull their head out and act like a real waterfowl hunter!!!!

Haha yeah right. Its the same every year. Sounds like World War III and there are always the people who come out right at first light messing things up for everybody else. I figure it's a good opener if I don't get shot at.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2010)

i agree! and i'd like to add, that other people need to bring their OWN decoys and not set up right on the edge of another hunters spread only 20 yards away! come on people! i know its crowded on the opener, but have a little common courtesy and lets give each other some room!


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

That's why I chose to hunt private land opening morning. Much better that way...


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

utahgolf said:


> please leave your untrained housepets at home on the opener!!!! oh and show up to the marsh at least an hour before, I know it sucks havin to be up that early but try not to mess up too many people by being a lazy tard!!!! I have been fortunate the last couple openers not having anyone near me but I've had my share of frustration in the past,,, I know its the opener and it's to be expected but maybe a few people will pull their head out and act like a real waterfowl hunter!!!!


 -_O- Yer killen me dude!

It's the OPENER! never in my 33 years of hunting has it ever changed.

I just choose to stay home. Or hunt private land when I can. Saves me from getting more cynical and grumpy than I already am...


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I know, I just like ranting about it on here...I wish they would close the gates to the marsh an hour before shooting time opens and then only reopen them back at noon..if your late, too bad, go out in the afternoon or evening!!


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Talk like that is gonna get you labeled an “Elitist Hunter” those average joe’s have every right to come in when they want, set up where they want and shoot the ducks working your dekes. :twisted:


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

hope that's sarcasm mojo,,, if being a considerate hunter is "elitist" than go right ahead and label me as such.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

utahgolf said:


> I wish they would close the gates to the marsh an hour before shooting time opens and then only reopen them back at noon..if your late, too bad, go out in the afternoon or evening!!


That's an excellent idea!!! :idea:


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

utahgolf said:


> hope that's sarcasm mojo,,, if being a considerate hunter is "elitist" than go right ahead and label me as such.


Yeap it was!


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

gotcha!! I think the closing of the gates thing would be cool but never ever could happen...just a dream. ahhh


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

utahgolf said:


> gotcha!! I think the closing of the gates thing would be cool but never ever could happen...just a dream. ahhh


You never know, stranger things have happened!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

You never mentioned sky bustin'! anything within 200 yards will be shot at!!! :lol: 

And I will wail on my calls like a monkey battle call!

This year I'm just gonna wait til the weather turns bad and weed out the guys who just jump shoot another guy's dekes. Bad weather means fun hunts anyways, and my Lacrosse waders are too hot for 65 degree days anyways


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

I would have to agree with Texobob, it will always be this way. I started hunting in 1972, and the opener (at noon) was just as crazy then as it is now. I think the key to sanity is to go into the opening morning with the expectation of crowded conditions and boorish behavior, that way you don't get too disappointed. Luckily we have the next 106 days to do things right. I like the idea of venting about that kind of crap though. If just one or two people think twice before acting rudely, this thread can be considered a success!
R


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm glad the muzz hunt is going on during the opener.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I wonder how many people shoot back.... you know, when you get blasted by the guys next to you? Welts from getting peppered from not too distant range sting like a *******....  :evil: I plan on going far away from WMA's just so at least I get away from the majority of idiots, although I'm not kidding myself into thinking there won't still be a few. They're everywhere but like somebody else said, we've got the next 106 days to do it right. I considered taking Tex's approach but I'm a grumpy, crotchety, old( or getting there ) opinionated SOB anyway so the opener and crowds don't make it any worse.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> I wish they would close the gates to the marsh an hour before shooting time opens and then only reopen them back at noon..if your late, too bad, go out in the afternoon or evening!!


Hell, why stop there. Lets also ban everyone without waders, decoys, and a dog. :twisted:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> > I wish they would close the gates to the marsh an hour before shooting time opens and then only reopen them back at noon..if your late, too bad, go out in the afternoon or evening!!
> 
> 
> Hell, why stop there. Lets also ban everyone without waders, decoys, and a dog. :twisted:


I hunted for a long time without a dog Texo.... nothing wrong with that. I do agree with the waders and dekes, unless you're hunting on the dike. Once you step off the dike where you're pass shooting (or skybusting, depending on the person) you need to have more than just waders to hunt. Good suggestions... what do you have to do to present them to a RAC for consideration?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> I wonder how many people shoot back.... you know, when you get blasted by the guys next to you?


If they do it more then one time and after I have a few words with them. Then they get it right back.we had some kids on the youth hunt that was shooting towards us and there bb's was hitting right behind us.I let that one go with out saying anything.


----------



## wileywapati (Sep 9, 2007)

I would be very careful on what we wish for here. The talk at the UWA meeting was all about bringing _*QUALITY*_ to the waterfowl hunting scene.

Picture your waterfowl hunting turning in to the Limited Entry Elk hunt we have in Utah.
How would it be to not be able to hit the marsh whenever you want during the open season?? Is this really what you want??

Not to be controversial but I'd like to just ask exactly what the UWA position will be on this?? Are we as waterfowl hunters going to let a few bad apples ruin what we ALL have now???

Please any UWA Board member answer this question on what stance you as an Org are planning to take.


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

wileywapati said:


> Not to be controversial but I'd like to just ask exactly what the UWA position will be on this?? Are we as waterfowl hunters going to let a few bad apples ruin what we ALL have now???
> 
> Please any UWA Board member answer this question on what stance you as an Org are planning to take.


im not on the UWA board, but i can answer this question for you. the UWA is opposed to limited entry/blind draws on any and all wma's and state sovereign land. the UWA is all about hunter access 100%!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Darin how about the closer for so many days and the motor boat ponds?What are they going to say about that kinda a stuff ?Not putting you on the spot.


----------



## wileywapati (Sep 9, 2007)

Great!!! I have supported UWA and will continue to do so!!! Thanks


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

dkhntrdstn said:


> Darin how about the closer for so many days and the motor boat ponds?What are they going to say about that kinda a stuff ?Not putting you on the spot.


Dustin,
when this issue came up at the RAC meeting in 2009 the UWA issued a statement against the motorless proposal. that is the stance they took and im sure it will not change.
i would imagine that the UWA would be against rotating closures on wma's as well.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Darin Noorda said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > Darin how about the closer for so many days and the motor boat ponds?What are they going to say about that kinda a stuff ?Not putting you on the spot.
> ...


Thanks Darin that why I will and all was support these guys. Thanks again.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

That is why I'll be fishing in Oregon for the duck opener!! I'll come load up when I get back!!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

wileywapati said:


> Picture your waterfowl hunting turning in to the Limited Entry Elk hunt we have in Utah.
> How would it be to not be able to hit the marsh whenever you want during the open season?? Is this really what you want??
> 
> I'm not to worried about it at this point, There is plenty of room in the WMA's for everyone. I know opening weekend and the first few days after are busy, but there is still plenty of room for all to enjoy. I would like to see foot soldiers use the bridges more to access marsh areas and get off the dikes. A little effort will keep us from being a$$hole to elbow with each other. If hunters would "think outside the box" on where to find ducks on the WMA's there would be even less crowding. Take Farmington Bay for example, most people on foot walk east down the main dike and pass shoot birds every trip there. Trust me there are better places to be than on a dike with 100 other people. Trust me there are foot accessible areas that will get you away from people.
> ...


----------



## Crow (Sep 15, 2007)

Before your allowed to receive a HIP number make everyone pass a online test of hunter ethics. 

It might help educate some people but getting them to exercise what they learn is another thing. Some people actually have no clue of what is going on while others just don't give a ****.


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

Everyone has their own opinion (and solution that seems just right to them). 

Opening day - it just is what it is!

I kinda get a kick out of watching all the clowns and their antics. Knowing that by noon they will be gone for another year makes it bearable.


----------



## drakebob01 (Jun 25, 2008)

I have a buddy that threatens every year to dress up in a clown suit and drive up and down all the main canals on WMA's!! Opening day has will be and always been a three ring Circus!


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

Ok so here's my take on the opening morning. First, none of the clowns you're trying to address are on here. Believe me when I say that taking the effort to find this site is far more effort than some of the clowns are willing to make.

Secondly, don't always assume that the offender is a 'clown'. Yeah the guy standing full upright on the dike blowing a call is a gimme, but when someone ends up too close to your spread for your comfort, don't assume its to be discourteous. There's only so much space out there. I used to make that same assumption and have been proven wrong. Example:
2 years ago, opening morning, we took the boat WAY down the dike, extremely early, set up and were in position hours before shooting started. 15 minutes before 8 (that's right half an hour after the pre shooting shots had started) we had 2 hunters plop down 50 yards from our spread. I got PISSED. I marched over intending to give a piece of my mind and tell them to buzz off. When I got to them, it was a dad and his 14 year old daughter, who open speaking to them, had been walking since 430 am. Apparently the spot they had scouted the night before had been taken, and they'd been bouncing all around the marsh to try and find anywhere that they would have a spot. The daughter was crying, she was sick to death of marching in that mud, and about ready to quit waterfowling completely. Anyway, long story short, we had them join us, and had a really fun shoot. If someone comes and crashes your party opening day, really, think about it, chances are there isn't anywhere else for them to go, and sitting there being frustrated isn't going to do you any favors and certainly won't up your odds for success. So why not be the bigger man (or woman) and invite them to come combine the efforts with you. Chances are you'll all hit more birds that way, and you might just make a friend along the way.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

drakebob01 said:


> I have a buddy that threatens every year to dress up in a clown suit and drive up and down all the main canals on WMA's!! Opening day has will be and always been a three ring Circus!


I double dare him to cruise up and down those dikes in a paraglider! :shock:


----------



## RedNeck (Jan 6, 2010)

STEVE STEVE STEVE????????????????????? MAYBE YOU NSHOULD JUST GO GOLFING OPENING DAY TRY TO GET SOME BIRDIES THERE :shock:


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

Identify yourself *******?? I get enough birdies on the course during the week!!! haha this thing went off!! there are a lot of trolls on the site and guest internet scouters, so my aim was at them, not the regulars, most of the guys on here aren't the a$$ clowns I'm talkin about...I just like to rant about the opening day tards ... I know the opener is a zoo fellas and I always go into it expecting just that.


----------



## RedNeck (Jan 6, 2010)

utahgolf said:


> Identify yourself *******?? I get enough birdies on the course during the week!!! haha this thing went off!! there are a lot of trolls on the site and guest internet scouters, so my aim was at them, not the regulars, most of the guys on here aren't the **** clowns I'm talkin about...I just like to rant about the opening day tards ... I know the opener is a zoo fellas and I always go into it expecting just that.


 i KNOW YOU VERY WELL AND YOU KNOW ME WE HAVE HUNTED TOGETHER BEFORE I JUST MIGHT HAVE TO MESS WITH YOU FOR A WHILE HA HA -/O_-


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

I'm just hoping to have had good enough success on the muzzleloader hunt to make it back in time for the circus!


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

I think the only reason I go to the WMA's on the opener is to watch and listen to the circus. Its too funny, this year I am bring 2 buddies along who have never been to Farmington for the opener it is going to be a treat for me. I love to listen to all the shooting opening morning it sounds like a freaking war zone. It makes me laugh just thinking about it. I go far enough out that I don't have to worry about dike hunters, if they put in the effort to get where I am they might as well put in a little more effort to be in a different spot.


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

Wasatch outdoors: Excellent post! 

I agree there is only so much huntable area and that we need to be courteous in the marsh. 

Just because others aren't 'experts' like those here doesn't mean that it isn't important ot them, too.

I have hunted Farmington Bay on the opener that last 4 years and have had good success by walking out a little farther than others are willing to go. I do admit to enjoying the circus show in the parking lot.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Some, but not all, people out on the opener just don't know what the swamp looks like and they do their best to make their hunt as fun as they can. I launched at the BRBR, and went down the river. Not too far from the ramp the river splits and then comes back together after maybe 100 yards. At the far end a group had set up and were busy getting things in order for the hunt. It did not matter which part of the river split you took, you were going to go through their decoys....sorry guys....They just did not know the river coursed it's way into unit 2. I don't know if they had any shooting that day or not, but I'll guarantee they saw a lot of hunters in boats going up and down the river.

I stay away from the first two weekends just for all the reasons so far mentioned and the fact that waterfowl season is meant to be held when it's cold, rainy, snowing, blowing and/or whatever it takes to keep the "savages" at home.

Good luck to all of you who go out on the opener, but I'll see some of you week 3.


----------

